# Tiger Queen Knife



## milkbaby (Apr 29, 2020)

Something different by me, a wooden cheese knife for my Tiger Queen (girlfriend). Stabilized and dyed tiger maple for the knife, and then curly maple and curly mango for the display/storage stand. The blade has some distal taper and is right hand biased asymmetric grind with additional chisel grind on the right side, can see a bit in the choil pic. Worked nicely on some soft goat cheese last night, but I'll probably make her a steel knife for the very hard cheeses.






































Next project up is a hidden tang brut de forge damascus kitchen slicer. Just a practice knife, I made so many mistakes on it so far but filing away all the lessons!

















Hope everybody else is getting some time to work on some cool projects too. Cheers y'all!


----------



## Kgp (Apr 29, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> Something different by me, a wooden cheese knife for my Tiger Queen (girlfriend). Stabilized and dyed tiger maple for the knife, and then curly maple and curly mango for the display/storage stand. The blade has some distal taper and is right hand biased asymmetric grind with additional chisel grind on the right side, can see a bit in the choil pic. Worked nicely on some soft goat cheese last night, but I'll probably make her a steel knife for the very hard cheeses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S grind on the cheese knife? How's the food release?


----------

